
How to grow your traffic by 29% next month - hollaur
http://thenewandthenext.com/grow-traffic/
======
paulcole
> The result? Site traffic increased the following month by a whopping 29
> percent.

Wow. A bunch of new visitors who probably have no interest in your product or
service. Yes there are domain authority benefits of content marketing like
this, but spend your time improving conversions not chasing traffic.

------
gus_massa
From the graphic, it looks like April was a bad month with -29% visits, and
May was a usual month. So it's not an meaningful increase in May.

